# Wikipedia als Buch...



## Buterfly (1 Dez. 2010)

​


----------



## Muli (1 Dez. 2010)

Habs gelesen ... ist ganz interessant


----------



## Stefan102 (1 Dez. 2010)

Das ist aber bestimmt nur der Buchstabe "A", oder?


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2010)

lustig


----------



## DonEnrico (1 Dez. 2010)

Da gibt es keine Langeweile!:thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2010)

schönes Weihnachstsgeschenk


----------



## Hercules2008 (1 Dez. 2010)

Na das nenn ich mal ein "Taschenbuch"


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (1 Dez. 2010)

Wer das gelesen hat gewinnt auf jeden Fall bei Günther Jauch


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2010)

Schöne Wochenendlektüre


----------



## krawutz (2 Dez. 2010)

Das ist aber nur die Taschenbuchausgabe.


----------

